# kansas gun hunt illinois bow hunt picture kansas buck & iowa



## kw5891 (Dec 21, 2008)

hello i have found many farmer in kansas & illinois & iowa who will lease there farm for whitetail hunting i have two many.. kansas i have unit 1 3 14 15 19 11 just a few in illinois i have . brown  green jersey county the best being brown. and iowa warren lucas adams clark countys.  farmer has 80 acres 100 acres 105 acres 120 acres . these places are lease for whole year so no one will hunt land but us. why am i doing this ? i dont want to go by my self. i live in fl  ps kansas hunts all have alot of turkey also. if any of you want to go hunting in alberta with me the farmer has a moose tag. in mid november. the kansas gun hunts are december... 352.422.3441 kenny  ps these are not outfitters but farmers prices range let say 3 hunters go it would only be 1400 a person or less . keep in mind this is bow & gun season


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 23, 2008)

Whats the price?


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd be interested in prices also, especially Alberta.  Plus I wouldn't mind going hunting with Allbeef!  By the looks of that avitar he knows where some big ones are!!


----------



## rogerd (Dec 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## kw5891 (Dec 23, 2008)

*iowa*

just talk two 2 land owner in iowa boy it my lucky day. in warren & lucas county  & adams county  i found 80 ac & 85 ac & 82 & 120  these area are sunrounder buy beans & corn


----------



## whitetailman (Dec 27, 2008)

i would be interested in the kansas unit 14 lease , call me at 404-245-6771


----------



## kw5891 (Dec 27, 2008)

*hunt*

my mother board went out on my comp  trying to re group will be in touch


----------



## fla cracker (Dec 29, 2008)

I hunt in unit 16 near Medicine River do you have any contacts close by?


----------



## kw5891 (Jan 1, 2009)

*happy new year*

ok i talk to a few of you about  hunts. right now i am working on kansas illinois ohio iowa.all  of these places are some of the best countys. bow & gun some lease for just when were there others lease for whole year. but please dont just call me wanting the leads i have. i am doing this so i dont half to go by my self.  again i am not just giving my leads away just so you can take someone else . 352.422.3441  hunter34452@yahoo,com  these farmer are not outfitters but i got some hot hot hot spots in kansas & iowa. all of these hunts we half to put in draw for. so if you have some extra money  apply for iowa wow i found 2 farms that the farmer does not allow hunting till i talk to him. but kansas will be easy to draw. ok kansas i have unit 3 6 19 11 15 16 9 illinois brown county. iowa adams clarke warren lucas countys. ohio working on


----------

